# My cat is due to give birth please help



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Hi my cat is 65 days pregnant. She was due to be done but got out of the house (somthing she has never done before) I took her to the vet who confirmed her pregnancy. She is 65 days today. She is leaking milk for the last 24 hours. She is not eating as much. But there is no other signs of labour. She has a appointment for Monday morning if she still has not had the kittens. Guess my main question is when she goes into labour will she have the plug come away first or could that happen in labour. And do most cats sleep alot at this stage ? X any advice would be fantastic x thankyou x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of good info on the iCatCare site:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens/my-cat-having-kittens

Female cats in call become escape artistes so make sure you don't let her out again until she has been spayed - some females will get pregnant again very soon after delivery. I would cancel the vet appointment, if she hasn't delivered by Wednesday (day 70) it might be worth a visit, but it sounds like she is very close to delivery.

If you had taken her to be spayed as soon as she came back that would have been before conception had taken place.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tracie Chandler said:


> Hi my cat is 65 days pregnant. She was due to be done but got out of the house (somthing she has never done before) I took her to the vet who confirmed her pregnancy. She is 65 days today. She is leaking milk for the last 24 hours. She is not eating as much. But there is no other signs of labour. She has a appointment for Monday morning if she still has not had the kittens. Guess my main question is when she goes into labour will she have the plug come away first or could that happen in labour. And do most cats sleep alot at this stage ? X any advice would be fantastic x thankyou x


The average length of pregnancy is 63-72 days so I cannot really see any point in rushing a cat who is only at day 67 to the vet if she is otherwise content and is still eating, drinking and toileting. Do you know for sure she is at 65 days today, was she out for less than 24 hours?
The chances of you seeing the plug is remote due to the clean manner of cats. It also is not a good indicator of when a cat will give birth as some lose the plug a week before and others when contractions start.
Cats prior to labour will spend a lot of time scratching around in their chosen birthing place. Some will sleep for a while before active labour starts and others will carry on as if nothing is happening, even stuffing a plateful of food before heading to their birthing place and immediately giving birth.
The duration of the birth itself can be from about one hour to several hours. The size of the litter doesn't determine the length of labour. I've had girls have seven kittens in just under two hours while others have taken five and a half hours to have just three kittens.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

From what I found out u count the days from the first mating. I Saw her with a male cat 65 days ago today x I managed to get her in doors that evening after shoeing off 7 male cats. She had been out from about 4am till 11pm. She is my baby x but being a house cat I did not think she would attempt to jump out of a upstairs window but she did. She is sleeping alot more today and is a little grumpy x she is happy for me to be in the room but if I get to close to her she tells me off x how soon after the kittens are born can she be done ? X


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tracie Chandler said:


> being a house cat I did not think she would attempt to jump out of a upstairs window but she did


Which is why you must be super-careful to keep her in until she is spayed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, a cat who is calling will definitely risk jumping out of an open window (even an upstairs one, even a small one like a fanlight window!!) to try and find themselves a mate.  Please make sure there is no way at all whatsoever she can get out once her kittens are born.

I would book her for spaying once the kittens are well into being weaned, i.e. when the kits are around 6 weeks of age. By that age they are not totally reliant on mum for milk.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

As soon as I can she will be done x I'm not letting her go through this again  I feel so terrible that she is going thro this x but all I can do now is make sure this won't be happening again xx thankyou all for your help and as soon as she has them I will put up some pics x this is my little escape artist x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tracie Chandler said:


> From what I found out u count the days from the first mating. I Saw her with a male cat 65 days ago today x I managed to get her in doors that evening after shoeing off 7 male cats. She had been out from about 4am till 11pm. She is my baby x but being a house cat I did not think she would attempt to jump out of a upstairs window but she did. She is sleeping alot more today and is a little grumpy x she is happy for me to be in the room but if I get to close to her she tells me off x how soon after the kittens are born can she be done ? X


As @chillminx has said a cat in call will do whatever it takes to be mated, be that scrambling out of a window and plummeting to the ground far below or whipping through the tiniest gap between the door and your leg. Cat usually give birth at night (usually starting around 12-1am in the morning!!!). Going by what you have said she may well give birth tonight, but be prepared for a few sleepless nights until they arrive. Does your vet have an out of hours service? Hopefully you won't need it but if they don't have OOO cover, find the number of a practice that does just in case.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Yer they do have out of hours cover and I've saved there emergancy to my phone x it's just the waiting game now x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tracie Chandler said:


> Yer they do have out of hours cover and I've saved there emergancy to my phone x it's just the waiting game now x


Check where their emergency surgery is as many vets these days use an out of hours service somewhere other than where you normally go.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

I've managed to find out that the out of hours gets is located about a 5 min drive away from where I live  she is resting and sleeping alot more then normal today and constantly puring I feel so sorry for her but I am also very excited to meet these bundles of fluff and joy x I will keep you all posted x


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

I've got up this Morning and she is panting. And then meowing then falling asleep the whole time purring then repeating it about 30/40 mins later could this be the start of it ? She is trying to clean her self more as well x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning Tracie! I'm sure others will be along soon with advice.
Is she sleeping in her birthing box? If so that is good, I would just keep a close eye on her and make sure she has plenty of water and food. Please keep us posted x


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

No she is sleeping on a windowsill x she keeps getting down and going to her box but then wants to go back to her window. I'm going into check on her every 10 mins. And she don't seem to be panting any more but u can see in her face she is not comfy x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw bless her. Sounds like she will go to her box when she is ready. What is her name and what colour is she? x

Oops sorry just seen photo. She is very pretty!


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

I've just been up there to check on her again and she is now off the window and has dragged the towel out of her box and put it in the middle of the floor and is laid on it x can not see any obvious contractions x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It well could be, stay with her as a kitten can be delivered in a few minutes. Do you have a box with bedding ready? Occasionally cats deliver their kittens all over the place and they need putting together until she is finished. Fleece in a cardboard box is the best bedding in my view, on top of a puppy pad if she is kittening in it. Fluids go through fleece, it's quick & easy to wash, and it doesn't have loops which tiny claws can get caught in. If she isn't in the box with them you can use an empty drink bottle filled with warm (NOT hot) water and covered with fleece or toweling to keep them warm. Remember, too hot is as bad as too cold.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She has a box all set up ready but she dosent seem to want to go in it x I had a towel folded up and she has dragged that to the middle of the room and keeps laying on it. Shall I see if she will let me change it for a fleece or just leave her with the towel? X


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tracie Chandler said:


> She has a box all set up ready but she dosent seem to want to go in it x I had a towel folded up and she has dragged that to the middle of the room and keeps laying on it. Shall I see if she will let me change it for a fleece or just leave her with the towel? X


How big is the box and where is it positioned? Cats are funny things and can be a bit picky about their birthing spot. The trouble with a towel is she will naturally claw at it and kittens can become wrapped up and lost/suffocated within the folds. I'm with @OrientalSlave and use puppy pads and a fleece for my girls to birth on. If the queen has never had kittens before, she will be confused and frightened, as she is only running on instinct. I would be tempted to stay with her and watch carefully for any sign of contractions. In the early stages this could be as subtle as her stretching her back legs out slightly or rolling over onto her other side. Get a pen and paper and note down the times of every recognisable contraction you see.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She has not had kittens before x she is stretching alot and has in the last 20 mins become very restless x her box is quite big and positioned in a quite corner x she let me change the towel for fleece  x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

She may still hang on and have them tonight. Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How is she tonight? x


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She is still her self sleeping. She is not eating her dinner tho x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a feeling you might have a few sleepless nights


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Yer me too lol x but if she is awake and needs me I will be awake and by her side x


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Well I think tonight is the night since about 10pm all she has done is roll around panting and the odd meow


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

This was mush at 5 am. She is still unsettled but not as bad as she was in the video


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Well still no kittens but all is looking positive x she is losing some discharge from her parts. But it is only I tiny bit x she is not panting any more but is in and out of her nesting box and is very restless she is still uncomfy when she does lay down she is still for about 3 mins then gets up meowing and walks around with a face of thunder (her normal look)  thankyou for all your help and advice over the last couple of days it means alot.  x I will keep you posted


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tracie Chandler said:


> Well still no kittens but all is looking positive x she is losing some discharge from her parts.


I've just watched the video ... what colour is the discharge she is currently passing? One of my cats cried and panted every time the kittens moved towards the end of her pregnancy. I've not had children myself but a friend of mine said that she didn't find the sensation very pleasant when she was expecting.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

It looks almost like wee


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

But it is literally a few hairs around her lady bits that are wet x if that makes scence


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Just seen this!

Any sign of kitties? How's Mum?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

is she too hot? The only time I've seen panting was during 40c weather earlier this year, normally they don't pant at all in labour.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She seems ok still no kitty's  she is continuously cleaning her self and in and out of her box I think it is just the waiting game now x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Its awful, waiting for kittens. The waiting feels interminable!


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

It's mush I feel sorry for x I know what it was like she I've been pregnant x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Perhaps she was hot, it's much cooler here today and wet. How is she doing? x


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She is doing well  she is spending more time in her box  x


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

This is mush now do u think she is in Labour? She been like this for the last 20 mins please any advice would be good


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Possibly yes....it's like contractions are starting and they shock her slightly...
How's she doing now?


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Typical I have to go out for a hour this morning (I can not get out of it) and her waters just gone  I just hope I won't miss it


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I would never leave a girl in labour, unless you have someone else watching her? Too much can go wrong


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh gosh

I think you need to cancel your plan or get someone else to sit with her 

It'll be very soon, if not already!


----------



## KittenEevee (May 19, 2017)

.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

2 kittens so far x ill post pick when she finished


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She has had 4 very cute kittens I was with her x the first one she cleaned and are after birth the second and 3rd she cleaned but did not touch after birth so I have took them away the 4th she did it all herself  so proud of her they have all latched on and are happily nursing this is a pic of all 4 thankyou all for it support over the last few days x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Adorable , I'm in love ! I gather you didn't go out then ?
Now , please get mummy cat spayed as soon as is practical, she could come back on heat very quickly so meanwhile keep her indoors.
Congratulations to yiu and mummy cat . Love the name Mushroom !


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She will be spade as soon as it is safe for her to be done x no I stayed with her xx I am so proud of her I just sat and cried x I've weighed them as 1 by 1 she put them on me there weights are first born 127g 2nd born 115g 3rd born 117g and 4th 121g is that good weights?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't help you on the weights , in the photo they look nice chunky babies. I'm sure you are feeling very emotional, I would be.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

I just know how much she has been suffering the last few days. I've just changed the bedding because it was wet and she went to use the litter tray so she is now on dry clean bedding and laid down fast asleep while the kittens are feeding xx I'm so in love x and I'm so proud of her x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tracie Chandler said:


> She will be spade as soon as it is safe for her to be done x no I stayed with her xx I am so proud of her I just sat and cried x I've weighed them as 1 by 1 she put them on me there weights are first born 127g 2nd born 115g 3rd born 117g and 4th 121g is that good weights?


Weights are very good. I'm glad you were able to stay with her and all went well. Check their weights daily at around the same time to make sure they are feeding well - you should be looking at an increase of around 10g a day


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tracie Chandler said:


> She will be spade as soon as it is safe for her to be done x no I stayed with her xx I am so proud of her I just sat and cried x I've weighed them as 1 by 1 she put them on me there weights are first born 127g 2nd born 115g 3rd born 117g and 4th 121g is that good weights?


Huge babies compared to my Oriental kittens! Do you think she has finished?


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

I think so. She has stopped with contractions an is curled up purring with them. I've left her in peace now but keep going in and checking on her  x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad all went well. Just give her as much food and water as she will consume, and believe you me she'll eat like a horse from now on


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

She has had a drink but not had any food xx but she now looks really settled


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tracie Chandler said:


> She has had a drink but not had any food xx but she now looks really settled


If she has eaten some placentas those will keep her going for a day or so. As above, weighing the kittens once a day at about the same time and checking their weight gain is the best way to be sure all is well. It can look brutal at the milk bar sometimes, but if they are all gaining it's just the way it is.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw congratulations! Big healthy babies, wonderful news! So pleased xx :Happy


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

Hi x I have just noticed a couple of fleas on mush x what can I use on her that is safe ? She dosent like the comb and get really agitated. Or is this best to be a vet trip? X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is mush the mum? if so, you can safely use Advantage on her.
The kittens will also have flea's which is dangerous to them, so you need frontline spray only if they are over 2 days old.

You will probably be better if there are not too many to treat mum, and just wipe kittens with a damp cotton wool ball to pick the flea's off the kittens.

Do keep checking the kittens twice a day for flea's.


----------



## Tracie Chandler (May 20, 2017)

I've checked kittens and have not found any one them I will keep checking x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Normally found under back legs and belly on young kittens. x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are finding the odd flea there may well be eggs, larvae & pupae lurking. Are you finding flea dirt as well on mother or kittens? It's tiny black specks. If you put them on white paper and moisten them they will stain pink. Combing mum with a flea comb will help and if you comb out any live fleas plunge the comb into very hot water with a touch of washing up liquid in it to kill them. 

The eggs drop of the cat into the environment and the larvae crawl into dark corners. I would be changing her bedding every day and either discarding or washing hot (60C), and looking at treating the house with Indorex, Acclaim or RIP Fleas. I would treat one room, and move her & kittens in the next day, then get on with treating the rest of the house. The sprays don't kill pupae but once they hatch the residue from the spray should deal with them. If you get a big infestation the fleas can make the kittens very ill.


----------



## Willow Blackwell (7 mo ago)

I have been raising cats for over 3 years and have also been a "midwife" for my cat on several occasions. After a few years, I noticed and drew the signs when the cat was about to give birth. But it's very easy to see, we just have to pay attention to the cat to easily spot it.
1: Mammary Glands Increases in Size: Your cat can experience changes in its mammary glands, and there are some certain symptoms around those areas, such as her breast.
2. Fall in Temperature
3. Behavioral Changes
4. Her Nesting Begins
5. The Decline in Appetite
6: Licking: Cat tends to lick her vulva a lot as pregnant cat mucus plug discharges when giving birth.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kittens were born in 2017


----------

